# Tn ASA Stae shoot info



## bucks2beards (Jul 4, 2012)

OK Guys here is the rundown on the Tn ASA state shoot here at Bucks2Beards July 21-22..shooting times will start on Sat at 7am and will run till 6pm (score cards turned in ) ...on Sunday the times will be 7am until 2pm ..all cards will be turned in no later then 2 pm..awards will be at 3pm or as soon as the last shooter is finished if before 2pm. There will be food and drinks for sale as well as Tn ASA State championship t shirts . CASH only at shoot and everyone must show proof of current ASA membership to compete..ther is a long dot shot set up for novelty ..groups will be busted up ..You are allowed to shoot all targets in one day or however you wish as long as the cards are in hand no later then 2pm on Sunday.any more questions call me 423-619-8558 Jason 

www.bucks2beards.com for directions


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 5, 2012)

30 targets on (2) 15 target courses? one course known and one course unknown?


----------



## Doc Skees (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you tell me where to go to see if I have qualified to shoot the TN ASA?
Also, can you give me an address for my GPS that will take me to the shoot?


----------



## KillZone (Jul 7, 2012)

Go asa archery under federation tab then qualified shooters.  Select state,  yr then scroll the list where u shot at look for your name


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 7, 2012)

...if it's been updated, it's still not showing the last Sweetwater qualifier results....


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 10, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697562 
Here's some more info. and a link to the website.


----------



## bucks2beards (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry guys been on vacation and away from forum.The shoot will be 30 targets but wont be half and half for everyone .However you compete in ASA is how this shoot will be conducted..if you shoot all unknown in ASA then you will here also ..and so on.


----------



## bucks2beards (Jul 14, 2012)

*latest info i got on qualified shooters*

Event Date				
AKBTN	Matt Broadbent	32587	BN	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Zach Brown	36732	EA	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Greg Bonee	35749	HT	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Brandon Brown	7835	HT	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Shane Dunnivant	11256	OB	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Michael Owens	32246	OB	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Danny Aaron	724	OC	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Chris Cline	33413	OC	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Tim England	0	OC	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Diona Bonee	35750	WH	State Championship	2012
AKBTN	Dylan Sadler	36966	YA	State Championship	2012

ID Name ASA Number Class Qualified for Event Date 					
B2BTN Jason Campbell 0 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jordan Campbell 0 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Eric Dills 31226 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Randall Hughes 30251 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Clyde Long 38619 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Johnathan Martin 0 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Kevin Plaster 0 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Daniel Teague 27534 BN State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Chase Alexander 0 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Paul Alexander 0 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Corey Choate 0 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Kurt Ellis 37471 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jeremy Holsomback 0 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Eric Tackett 0 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Dewight Waldroup 28140 HT State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Mitchell IrvIn 26642 K4 State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Terry Patterson 40510 K4 State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jim Blankinship 135 ML State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jason Alexander 27942 MU State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Tyler Raines 13879 MU State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jason Blair 36726 OA State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Hank Boatwright 28560 OA State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jimmy Pratt 29200 OA State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Johnathan Allen 30391 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jason Bailey 31295 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jason Berrong 34810 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Ricky Dotson 31868 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Brian Gentry 9283 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Chris Greene 21435 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Lamar Greeson 35106 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Ronnie McDonald 30860 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Shawn Owens 32772 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Kendell Shields 32350 OC State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Bryce Matin 0 SE State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Perry Hughes 9285 SR State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Kym Ledford 11356 SR State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Chris Swafford 37412 TR State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Gary Wingo 10851 TR State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jayme Dills 31227 WH State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Carrie Teague 0 WH State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Karen Veney 0 WH State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Jennifer Cannon 22502 WK State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Shirley McDonald 30861 WK State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Ashley Owens 0 WK State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Robin Pratt 33423 WK State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Chris Wingo 10850 WOB State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Dalton Jones 0 YA State Championship 2012					
B2BTN Grayson Sharp 0 YA State Championship 2012					

ID	Name	ASA Number	Class	Qualified for	Event Date
BPATN	Mark Malone	22231	K4	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Kevin Kilby	16200	MU	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Jamie Corum	24259	OA	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Jimmy Peak	16100	OA	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Robert Carter	70482	OB	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Todd Chapman	35707	OB	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Nate Meadows	35605	OC	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Bobby Chester	70045	SS	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Ben Meadows	70686	SS	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Shelby Harding	0	YT	State Championship	2012
BPATN	Dalton King	37616	YT	State Championship	2012

ID Name ASA Number Class Qualified for Event Date 					
FDAGA Jerry Jones 36842 BN State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Nathan Morgan 0 BN State Championship 2012					
FDAGA John Nickell 0 BN State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Gerald Skees 33919 BN State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Stacy Towl 0 BN State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Tanner Works 0 BN State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Van Ainold 0 HT State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Jeff Hunt 30897 HT State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Richie Sosebee 6089 HT State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Jud Westbrook 21967 HT State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Doug Bell 37345 K4 State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Travis Lunsford 11282 K4 State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Matt Strickland 35670 K4 State Championship 2012					
FDAGA David Hasty 17336 OB State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Bradley Hensley 37612 OC State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Joe Liedel 0 OC State Championship 2012					
FDAGA David Martin 17647 OC State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Gene Martin 37271 OC State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Jerry Martin 35624 OC State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Jason Sharp 30952 OC State Championship 2012					
FDAGA James Strickland 922 SP State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Rick Letner 36303 SR State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Randy Manis 28664 SR State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Bill Jennings 0 TR State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Amy Hunt 30898 WH State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Lacy Jones 36841 WH State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Manda Strickland 35671 WH State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Shannon Bell 0 WK State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Tammy Green 32808 WK State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Tiffany Westbrook 939 WOA State Championship 2012					
FDAGA Stephanie Martin 17944 WOB State Championship 2012					

ID Name ASA Number Class Qualified for Event Date 					
FTATN Dave Johnson 37467 BN State Championship 2012					
FTATN Ricky Scott 0 BN State Championship 2012					
FTATN Brandon Joiner 37466 HT State Championship 2012					
FTATN Ben Leonard 0 HT State Championship 2012					
FTATN Glenn Robertson 34035 HT State Championship 2012					
FTATN George Whiteman 34164 HT State Championship 2012					
FTATN Nicholas Bass 0 JE State Championship 2012					
FTATN Scott Hickson 18510 K4 State Championship 2012					
FTATN Jerry Kemp 35769 K4 State Championship 2012					
FTATN Shane Kemp 35770 K4 State Championship 2012					
FTATN Daniel Owsley 37452 K4 State Championship 2012					
FTATN Tim Madison 34475 OA State Championship 2012					
FTATN Stacey Boyd 14935 OB State Championship 2012					
FTATN Lane Dunnivant 11255 OB State Championship 2012					
FTATN Mike Lafferty 34181 OB State Championship 2012					
FTATN Cody Madison 37450 OB State Championship 2012					
FTATN Chase Shehane 0 OB State Championship 2012					
FTATN Larry Elkins 11986 OC State Championship 2012					
FTATN Hunter Hobby 16136 OC State Championship 2012					
FTATN Kevin Sears 35304 OC State Championship 2012					
FTATN Jerry Shehane 37308 SS State Championship 2012					
FTATN Jeremy Felker 0 TR State Championship 2012					
FTATN Angelia Felty 0 WH State Championship 2012					
FTATN Tracy McPherson 0 WH State Championship 2012					
FTATN Augie Whiteman 36734 WH State Championship 2012					
FTATN Jennifer Sears 35305 WK State Championship 2012					
FTATN Levi Warren 34149 YT State Championship 2012					
ID	Name	ASA Number	Class	Qualified for	Event Date
MACTN	Brian Collins	0	BN	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Greg Lawson	35702	BN	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Scott Payne	34059	BN	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Stone Payne	34060	EA	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Gary Lewis	35119	HT	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Lonnie Harding	36979	K4	State Championship	2012
MACTN	J D Owens	10499	K4	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Paul Poppe	29608	K4	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Jordan Harmon	29931	K5	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Chad Delliniger	34607	OB	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Mike Campbell	35418	OC	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Jim Bowerman	1133	SM	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Frank Carson	2301	SR	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Roger Gorrell	6898	SR	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Dan Hubbs	27316	SS	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Susie Lawson	27670	WH	State Championship	2012
MACTN	Angel Harding	36980	WK	State Championship	2012

ID	Name	ASA Number	Class	Qualified for	Event Date
MVATN	Daniel Summers	0	BN	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jeremy Young	33917	HT	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Harvie Johnson	70616	K4	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Matt Meeks	33295	K4	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jason Tate	32529	K4	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Charlie Wright	23989	K4	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Troy Dickens	2667	MU	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jeff Hennessee	10448	MU	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jeese Meeks	70164	OA	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Matt Meeks	33295	OB	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jason Tate	32529	OB	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jacob Sparks	0	SE	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Dujuan Keele	30068	SR	State Championship	2012
MVATN	James Daniels	16447	SS	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Harold Williams	2659	SS	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Jennifer Meeks	37270	WK	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Brett Howard	36118	YP	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Andrew Sparks	0	YP	State Championship	2012
MVATN	Dylan Summers	0	YP	State Championship	2012



ID Name ASA Number Class Qualified for Event Date 					
OHLTN Jason Cary 0 BN State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Steve Howard 36117 BN State Championship 2012					
OHLTN James McGee 0 BN State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Matt Moore 30089 BN State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Duane Weaver 21218 BN State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Shane Williams 36681 BN State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Michael Huff 0 HT State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Robert Monroe 35808 HT State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Gary Sims 35811 HT State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Richard Teasley 30010 HT State Championship 2012					
OHLTN George Whiteman 34164 HT State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Larry Daniels 26504 K4 State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Jackey Hannah 13376 K4 State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Cody Madison 0 K4 State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Richard Brown 24527 OA State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Danny Buron 0 OA State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Mark Campbell 11664 OA State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Keith Carter 31248 OA State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Larry Dilworth 26273 OA State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Nathan Brooks 31710 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Scott Burton 14482 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Scott Creque 12273 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Eugene Dunnivant 11253 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Brad Hammons 11270 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Tim Madison 34475 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Brandon Nichols 35211 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Jerry Shehane 37308 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Mike Warren 34148 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Jesse Wilhelm 27461 OB State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Scott Jackson 0 OC State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Daniel Owsley 0 OC State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Tim Ryan 33169 OC State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Glen Yeary 36607 OC State Championship 2012					
OHLTN David Johnson 0 SE State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Bailey McCaleb 37032 SE State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Ashley Spicher 36157 SE State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Joe Brazier 8363 SM State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Roy Duncan 70268 SM State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Andy Hargrove 10991 SP State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Corey Shive 30964 SP State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Robbie Hillis 16554 SR State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Tim Kohlenberg 14087 SR State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Rick Selvage 0 SR State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Tony Stiles 294 SR State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Larry Durham 36109 SS State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Bill Hurney 23079 SS State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Roy Pope 26445 SS State Championship 2012					
OHLTN David Nance 29227 TR State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Rachel Nance 29228 TR State Championship 2012					
OHLTN Al Temple 0 TR State Championship 2012


----------



## bucks2beards (Jul 14, 2012)

*Address*

1500 NORTH BUCKS POCKET RD 

ON THE LINK BELOW  CHANGE THE ADDRESS TO START FROM AND ADD YOUR ADDRESS ,SHOULD GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS THAT WAY ALSO . 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....007573,-84.751968&spn=0.051953,0.077162&z=14


----------

